# The Glenearn



## chrissiewalton (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,

My Grandad, Robert Arthur England, 'Bob', was on board the Glenearn as he was transporting from one place to another (unfortunately i don't know specific details!) with the landing crafts as he drove them in the war. Has anyone got any memories or information regarding him? He was a mischievious man who was always up to something! I think he spent a lot of time in the tool shop and ended up making a strange lighter (with a brass button design that he stuck on the front!) and selling them to the others on board!

I also know that he was in charge of the rum and cigarette ration for a while! He was a sergeant in the Marines. It would make me so happy if anyone out there had any information! He also had a young black boy as a mascot whom he nicknamed 'Tuesday!'.

Kind regards
Chrissie Walton


----------



## johnwilkins (Nov 9, 2009)

*HMS Glenearn*

Hi Chrissie, I am also researching my father during the war on HMS Glenearn. Early days but I will be happy to Sahe with you. He spent all the war on the Glenearn and told me he went round the world 3 times. My research so far shows they were very involved with very large operations includnig, of course, Dunkirk and the aftermath of Hiroshima. I am currnetly looking for a complete photo of the Glenearn and technical details and have a photo of the sister ship. I am new to this website today. any information on the Glenearn from anyone is appreciated.


----------



## chrissiewalton (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks John! Nice to hear from you. I know that my Grandad spent time in Kure driving the Canadian reporters into Hiroshima. I don't know much more! If you type Glenearn into the forum search engine there is another thread with a link to a photo on it


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Chrissie - If you have not all ready done so go into the following thread you will find quite a lot of 
info re Glenearn and her war time career" Glenearn 1945/1946 Kure Japan "
i Regards Teb


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Or go to, HERE


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> Or go to, HERE


G'Day Hugh -could the mascot "Tuesday" Chrissie mentions be the one Vonnee was seeking info about some time ago,do you think? Regards Teb


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

teb said:


> G'Day Hugh -could the mascot "Tuesday" Chrissie mentions be the one Vonnee was seeking info about some time ago,do you think? Regards Teb


 I wonder! Maybe we'll find out if Vonnee comes back which, he or she, seems reluctant to do.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings John W and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## chrissiewalton (Oct 31, 2009)

I wondered that very same thing after reading the original post. From speaking to my mother, i know that many of the soldiers had a mascot (so chances are they wouldn't be the same boy). I do have a picture of my Grandad with the boy so will try and scan it in

Regards


----------



## John Earley (Sep 23, 2009)

Chrissie have you come across this site yet ?
Lots of pictures of parts of Glenearn and the LCA's and LCT's from the ship during training exercises in Australia .
My Father John Earley joined the ship in Feb 1942 and was on the ship until he left in 1946 before it went on to Kure in Japan .
Maybe they knew each other.
Argh the AWM site is completely unfathomable 
Here is every image on the site on a single page took me some time to achieve this
http://cas.awm.gov.au/PROD/cst.acct_master?surl=1917849308ZZSHRGQQRNEG40579&stype=6&simplesearch=&v_umo=&v_product_id=&screen_name=&screen_parms=&screen_type=RIGHT&bvers=5&bplatform=Netscape&bos=Win32

On the left of the page is a link to the order form to order the video clip of Glenearn referred to in a previous post


----------



## ADRIAN GILBERT (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello Chrissie Read with interest your article about your Granfather and HMS GLENEARN. I served on that ship 1943 45 I must, therefore, have met him, I too was an LCA flotilla Crewman. However I have an 87 year old memory and Sgt England is now a very vague recollection. I have Photos if you are interested.
Best Regards Adrian Gilbert (pen name)

_e-mail address edited by Admin, please do not post clickable e-mail addresses on the internet...that is how you get spam, and lots of it._


----------



## squibby (Jun 15, 2011)

*Does anyone remember Bert Townsend ?*

Hi,
I am the son-in-law of Cuthbert Reginald Townsend, known as Bert. He served on the Glenearn in the war and I believe he was a Landing Craft coxswain, although he would never talk about his wartime experiences. He sadly died back in 1999.
It would be great to hear from anyone still surviving who knew him.
Thanks.


----------



## sonofchippy2 (Aug 30, 2012)

*hms glenearn*



johnwilkins said:


> Hi Chrissie, I am also researching my father during the war on HMS Glenearn. Early days but I will be happy to Sahe with you. He spent all the war on the Glenearn and told me he went round the world 3 times. My research so far shows they were very involved with very large operations includnig, of course, Dunkirk and the aftermath of Hiroshima. I am currnetly looking for a complete photo of the Glenearn and technical details and have a photo of the sister ship. I am new to this website today. any information on the Glenearn from anyone is appreciated.


Hello I am also researching my fathers ship the glenroy.
Refer to my website glenroy.freeservers .com.
It has photos. I have found some schematic plans for Glenearn or maybe it was glengyle, .I have a photo of the geordic ( sunk in the Suez canal) was that after or before Glenearn hit her,
The website will tell you about the time they left the uk as part of layforce, Do you have any photos, i particualry want details of how the sister ships varied slightly. they were armed differently and after glenroy was torpedoed she went back to Cardiff for a refit and more guns and Lst's were added. All the Glens s differed considerably from their original specs towards the end of the war. All had a full war.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

sonofchippy2 said:


> Hello I am also researching my fathers ship the glenroy.
> Refer to my website glenroy.freeservers .com.
> It has photos. I have found some schematic plans for Glenearn or maybe it was glengyle, .I have a photo of the geordic ( sunk in the Suez canal) was that after or before Glenearn hit her,
> The website will tell you about the time they left the uk as part of layforce, Do you have any photos, i particualry want details of how the sister ships varied slightly. they were armed differently and after glenroy was torpedoed she went back to Cardiff for a refit and more guns and Lst's were added. All the Glens s differed considerably from their original specs towards the end of the war. All had a full war.


 Do please give the full web-site URL so that members can open it. Is of much interest to me as I sailed-on ops.-in the company of that ship and was, later, a deck officer in her for seven voyages. Regards, Hugh Ferguson.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

sonofchippy2 said:


> Hello I am also researching my fathers ship the glenroy.
> Refer to my website glenroy.freeservers .com.
> It has photos. I have found some schematic plans for Glenearn or maybe it was glengyle, .I have a photo of the geordic ( sunk in the Suez canal) was that after or before Glenearn hit her,
> The website will tell you about the time they left the uk as part of layforce, Do you have any photos, i particualry want details of how the sister ships varied slightly. they were armed differently and after glenroy was torpedoed she went back to Cardiff for a refit and more guns and Lst's were added. All the Glens s differed considerably from their original specs towards the end of the war. All had a full war.


GLENEARN(Glen and Shire Lines book)shows her aground on 14.7.1941 but all the books say that the GLENEARN (anchored)was hit by the burning hulk of the GEORGIC after she was bombed and set on fire on the 14.7.41(probablies ran aground to stop her sinking)


----------



## sonofchippy2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> Do please give the full web-site URL so that members can open it. Is of much interest to me as I sailed-on ops.-in the company of that ship and was, later, a deck officer in her for seven voyages. Regards, Hugh Ferguson.


 Still learning to nav the site. but that is the web site address. It has many photos and i have dads old Album with many more.


glenroy.freeservers.com

derek


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

sonofchippy2 said:


> Still learning to nav the site. but that is the web site address. It has many photos and i have dads old Album with many more.
> 
> 
> glenroy.freeservers.com
> ...


 This works:- http://glenroy.freeservers.com


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Click HERE for a fine photo of that splendid aship at a later date. Read the 27 comments.


----------



## northwest (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,
I know this is a long shot as the post I have found related to the Glenearn is dated 2009.
My father, who is still alive, served on the Glenearn during WW2 and recounted to me an explosion of the high octane fuel it carried. Unfortunately, 3 marines died in this incident. From Googling Glenearn it appears there was more than one explosion on the Glenearn. I understand you have written a book entitled 'In Time of War' which chronicles the Glenearn's Navy service. I would really like to purchase a copy of this book for my father. After doing a little online research I have also become very interested in the 'life' of the Glenearn.
I should be very grateful if you would contact me if you pick up this post.
Kind regards, Chris


----------



## northwest (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Again,
Sorry, my first post and I have made an error.
The author of the book is Alex Aiken and I understand a John Earley, AB Radar Officer, recounted a story of his experience on HMS Glenearn to Mr Aiken for inclusion in the book 'In Time of War'.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Pristine copies of this remarkable book, In Time of War, are still obtainable at a heavily discounted price. 
Written by Alex Aiken who was the son of Lieutenant Aiken, R.N.R., killed fighting a fire in the Glenearn.
Anyone who is interested please contact me by P.M.


----------



## sonofchippy2 (Aug 30, 2012)

*book in time of war*



Hugh Ferguson said:


> Pristine copies of this remarkable book, In Time of War, are still obtainable at a heavily discounted price.
> Written by Alex Aiken who was the son of Lieutenant Aiken, R.N.R., killed fighting a fire in the Glenearn.
> Anyone who is interested please contact me by P.M.


extremely interested in buying book. I cant contact you by PM your in box is full and i cant send.
Regards SOC2


----------



## sonofchippy2 (Aug 30, 2012)

ps site glenroy.freeservers.com has been updated with more photos and stories supplied by descendants of crew 1940-1943.I have many more but have no time to include in the site at present.


----------

